# Hawaiian Sling



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Does anyone have any advise on the best place to buy a hawaiian sling?

Thanks


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

MBT Divers, 3920 Barrancas Ave. or call (850) 455-7702


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

What Jerry said


----------



## yammohamma (Sep 8, 2008)

This guy,who has the website below,makes great polespears and speargun shafts.

I'd reccommend you check out his stuff. It's all heavy annodized aluminum and comes with two tips. Six MM threads for a screw on tip and an interchangable single flopper tip. 

http://www.spearfishing.cc/

I don't know if anyone carries them locally or not but they're top of the line products


----------

